# Test photos



## David (Sep 26, 2012)

These are test photos of a 12 x 40 republic lathe that I  recently finished a rebuild on.  I am trying to add descriptive text to each photo. Frustrated with this.  Can someone help me figure this out.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 26, 2012)

We used to be able to do it by attaching one photo at at time using the Insert Image icon above.

It doesn't work any more. I guess we will never have professional posts again with this setup.


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 26, 2012)

Mike, do you mean like this


Thats one big snake.

And then underneath like this


My new flame thrower under construction.

Cheers Phil


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 26, 2012)

David said:


> I am trying to add descriptive text to each photo.



Dave are you trying to post some info under each picture like I just did in the previous post, or do you want to add text to the picture in an editor?

Cheers Phil


----------



## David (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes Phil, just text under each picture would be fine at this point.

David


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 27, 2012)

I generally don't use the "insert image" button, but manually enter the URL between tags, and the caption comes out in the right place.


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 28, 2012)

David said:


> Yes Phil, just text under each picture would be fine at this point.



David when you are entering a reply, or starting a new thread for that matter, there are 2 text boxes to reply in. "Quick reply" which has the basics, and "advanced" which has a couple of toolbars with text editors and insert function tool buttons. Type your text, click on the insert image button and follow the popup window to the picture location, (your computer or photobucket or other) Upload the picture, then type more text, and repeat. Dont forget to preview occasionaly to check you are getting what you want and so you dont time out and lose all your work.

Cheers Phil


----------



## David (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Phil,

I have been practicing a little and will try to post the lathe project when I have time

David


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 28, 2012)

I used to be able to do that, Phil. It stopped working for me a month or so ago. Now I can only type a bunch of text and whatever pictures I upload, even one at a time, end up bunched at the bottom.

Are there any profile settings I can tweak to fix this? I just went looking, but didn't find anything.


----------



## 7HC (Sep 28, 2012)

Let me try.




Machinery's Handbook




Pacemaker Lathe


Seems to work ok by uploading the pic using 'Insert Image', then typing the description a couple of lines under it, (unless I'm misunderstanding what was meant?)

M


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm trying to type a line of text, then insert a photo, like I used to and like you are still able to.

When I'm done, all the pictures end up at the bottom.


Does anyone know how I can get back to what I had before?


Edit: I notice that the pictures don't go in in the same order I uploaded them, just like when you select a bunch at once.

Okay ... now I'm going nuts. It seems to be working when I'm in edit mode. :nuts: We'll see what happens next time.


----------



## David (Sep 29, 2012)

Hawkeye I think it my be in your settings.  I did not realize they had to be changed to add text to a photo.  This is what I did.

     Go to settings-main page - then

     Go to my settings - then

     Go to general settings - then

     Go to miscelaneous options -then

     Choose standard editor - then

     Turn on enhanced attachment uploading - then

     Save settings

now you can post or reply to a thread.  Type what you want, then take cursor to new line (left margin)

Then go to manage attachments - then
go to add files and choose photo and drag to attachment line and hit insert (take cursor to next line left margin before you hit insert!)




Then the photo will load, skip down a line or two and type some more.  There are probably easier ways to do it but this way worked for me.


----------



## 7HC (Sep 29, 2012)

Hawkeye said:


> I'm trying to type a line of text, then insert a photo, like I used to and like you are still able to.
> When I'm done, all the pictures end up at the bottom.
> ...............



Try doing it the other way around, i.e. insert the photo then type the text a couple of lines under it, then insert the next photo, go down a couple of lines and type the text etc.,  that's all I did.


M


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 30, 2012)

When it is acting up, you can't add anything under the photos.



The WYSIWYG option wasn't working properly. When I changed to Standard, at least I can insert photos between text.



It's still a lot cruder than what I had before, but it works. Thanks for the tip. Maybe some day we'll get full function back.


----------

